# General Chat > General Discussion >  Need Help travelling around South America

## robwotson

I want to travel from Europe to South America (Preferencially from Portugal), and i'm interested to visit:

 Lima;
 Santiago;
 Cuzco;
 Juliaca;
 Puerto Montt;
 Easter Island;


I need all information anyone can give me, please

----------


## xenosadams

1. Search thorn-tree (and Google).
2. Buy guidebook.
3. Go and enjoy.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

1. Search thorn-tree (and Google).
    2. Buy guidebook.
    3. Go and enjoy.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

1. Search thorn-tree (and Google).
    2. Buy guidebook.
    3. Go and enjoy.

----------


## GFI

Portugal is one of the oldest countries in Europe where outstanding monuments, castles and churches meet the futuristic new buildings and technologies embraced by this exciting country. There are lots of places over there like Algarve, Porto, Lagos and Lisbon etc.

----------


## ryanhollmans

South America is an awesome destination for traveling purpose. People can plan to spend their holidays at South America as there are lots of eye catching places available to watch and enjoy. People should have a guide book for visiting any particular place.

----------


## rajnish

I think search on Google and get the complete information about all places you mentioned.

----------


## jacobngo

1. Look for thorn-tree.
2. Invest in guidebook.
3. Proceed and revel in.

----------

